# 15% Off Juices - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)

Get 15% off your favourite Ripe & Vigilante juices lines for this week only.




Ripe Vapes http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes

Use coupon code: *ILOVERIPES* for Ripe Vapes




Vigilante E-Juice: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vigilante-juice-co

Use coupon code: ILOVEVIGILANTE for Vigilante

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------

